# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >   oh well it could be worse, got ticket for the 23rd and got bumped to 1st class, 3 more days of fun

## ErikN

oh well it could be worse, got ticket for the 23rd and got bumped to 1st class, 3 more days of fun

----------


## Jeanette

You were bumped for 3 days? I hope your Christmas shopping is done and the boys are okay!!

PT me if I can pick up any last minute holiday stuff for you. I start my shopping tomorrow...

----------


## ErikN

i have quite the list for me,lol i finished with the boys before i left, but thanks.............i could use a new watch tell santa i've been a good boy..........nevermind!!!!!

----------


## amyb

When in Rome...........Mange and have fun.

----------


## Jeanette

> i have quite the list for me,lol i finished with the boys before i left, but thanks.............i could use a new watch tell santa i've been a good boy..........nevermind!!!!!



My dear, you made a new friend this year, isn't that a gift enough? It surely is for me!

A new watch? You mean there is one left that you do not own? And I will certainly refrain from any comment about your being a good boy in 2009. Santa knows better...

----------


## ErikN

thanks, iam going out for sushi tonite, i hope to be in philly in 48 hrs.

----------


## Jeanette

Who eats sushi in Rome????

----------

